# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  يَا فُؤَادِي

## محمد سمير السحار

يَا فُؤَادِي لا تَسَلْ عَنِّي فَإِنِّي
قَدْ هَجَرْتُ الحُبَّ مِنْ بَعْدِ التََّجَنِّي

فَلَقَدْ كَانَتْ لَنَا فِيمَا مَضَى
قِصَّةٌ فِيهَا الوفَا قَدْ بَاتَ ظَنِّي

لا تَقُلْ كَانَ لَنَا صَرْحٌ هَوَى
إنَّ هَذا الصَرْحَ مِنْ ذَاكَ التَّمَنِّي

لم نَكُنْ إِلاَّ كَوَرْدٍ زَاهِرٍ
غَرَّدَ الطَيْرُ لَهُ لَحْنَ التََّغَنِّي

كَمْ تَأنَّى العَقْلُ في نَيْلِ المُنَى
كَمْ تَضَنَّى القَلْبُ مِنْ هَذا التَّأَنِّي

غَايةُ الحُبِّ بِأَنْ نَحْيَا مَعاً
إِنَّمَا الغَايَاتُ تَحْتَاجُ التََّعَنِّي

فَإِذا مَا عُدْتُ يَوْماً للهوى
ذَاكَ أنَّ القَلْبَ أضْنَاهْ التَّحَنِّي


محمد سمير السحار
2009-06-27

----------


## طلعت عوادغنمى

شى ءجميل استاذنا الكبير / محمد سمير السحار وكلمات رائعه دمتى لنا بكل خير 
تقبل مرورى وتقديرى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> يَا فُؤَادِي لا تَسَلْ عَنِّي فَإِنِّي
> قَدْ هَجَرْتُ الحُبَّ مِنْ بَعْدِ التََّجَنِّي 
> فَلَقَدْ كَانَتْ لَنَا فِيمَا مَضَى
> قِصَّةٌ فِيهَا الوفَا قَدْ بَاتَ ظَنِّي 
> لا تَقُلْ كَانَ لَنَا صَرْحٌ هَوَى
> إنَّ هَذا الصَرْحَ مِنْ ذَاكَ التَّمَنِّي 
> لم نَكُنْ إِلاَّ كَوَرْدٍ زَاهِرٍ
> غَرَّدَ الطَيْرُ لَهُ لَحْنَ التََّغَنِّي 
> كَمْ تَأنَّى العَقْلُ في نَيْلِ المُنَى
> ...


 *الأخ الفاضل محمد سمير السحار*

*نص جميل يتميز بسلاسه الطرح* 
*وموسيقى شعريه تتلقاها الأذن دون عناء*
*فتتحرك معها أوتار المشاعر دون تكلف*
*تقبل خالص التحيه والتقدير*
*وتسجيل إعجابي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## nariman

*نص رائع ومعاني في منتهى الرقة*
*أحييك يا أستاذ محمد ..تسلم ايدك*
 :f2:

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لم نَكُنْ إِلاَّ كَوَرْدٍ زَاهِرٍ
غَرَّدَ الطَيْرُ لَهُ لَحْنَ التََّغَنِّي

تمتع بالورده في مكانها .. ان قطفتها اذتك باشواكها 


سلمت يداك

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

> شى ءجميل استاذنا الكبير / محمد سمير السحار وكلمات رائعه دمتى لنا بكل خير 
> تقبل مرورى وتقديرى


أخي العزيز الأستاذ طلعت عواد غنمي
أعتذر أولاً عن تأخري في الرد لعدم انتباهي وتحية طيبة لكَ ولأهل سيناء الأكارم
وأشكركَ جزيلاً لمروركَ الراقي النبيل الذي أسعدني
باركَ الله فيكَ وجزاكَ كلّ الخير
وكل عام وأنتَ بألف خير 
تحيّتي ومودّتي
أخوكم
محمد سمير السحار

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

> *الأخ الفاضل محمد سمير السحار*
> 
> *نص جميل يتميز بسلاسه الطرح* 
> *وموسيقى شعريه تتلقاها الأذن دون عناء*
> *فتتحرك معها أوتار المشاعر دون تكلف*
> *تقبل خالص التحيه والتقدير*
> *وتسجيل إعجابي*
> 
> *أخوك*
> *عصام علم الدين*


أخي العزيز الأستاذ عصام علم الدين
لكَ خالص شكري وتقديري لمروركم الراقي الجميل الذي أسعدني وتثبيتكم النبيل للقصيدة
باركَ الله فيكَ وأحسن إليك
وكل عام وأنتَ بخير
تحيّتي ومودّتي
أخوكم
محمد سمير السحار

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

> *نص رائع ومعاني في منتهى الرقة*
> *أحييك يا أستاذ محمد ..تسلم ايدك*


أختي العزيزة الأستاذة ناريمان
أكرمكِ الله كما أكرمتيني بمروركِ الراقي الجميل الذي أبهجني
فلكِ شكري وتقديري العميقين من أعماق القلب
باركَ الله فيكِ وأسعدكِ
وكل عام وأنتِ بخير
تحيّتي ومودّتي
أخوكِ
محمد سمير السحار

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لم نَكُنْ إِلاَّ كَوَرْدٍ زَاهِرٍ
> غَرَّدَ الطَيْرُ لَهُ لَحْنَ التََّغَنِّي
> 
> تمتع بالورده في مكانها .. ان قطفتها اذتك باشواكها 
> 
> 
> سلمت يداك


أختي العزيزة الأستاذة شروق الفجر
باركَ الله فيكِ وسلّمكِ وأسعدكِ
وشكراً من فم قلبي لمروركِ الراقي وتغليقكِ الجميل والطريف
وكل عام وأنتِ بخير
تحيّتي ومودّتي
أخوكِ
محمد سمير السحار

----------


## saydsalem

*فكر عميق*
*وشعور غارق في المطر*
* صح القلب وسلم القلم*
*فيض تقدير*
*تحياتي*

*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

> *فكر عميق*
> *وشعور غارق في المطر*
> * صح القلب وسلم القلم*
> *فيض تقدير*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
> *المنوفية – مصر*


أخي الفاضل الشاعر القدير  الدكتور  السيد عبد الله سالم
أعتذر أولاً عن تأخري في الرد
وأشكركَ جزيل الشكر لردّكَ الراقي الذي أسعدني
أكرمكَ الله وأسعدكَ
تحيّتي ومودّتي
أخوك
محمد سمير السحار

----------


## mostafatefa

*كلمات جميلات أستاذ محمد 
وزادك الله علماً وحكمة
تقبل مروري أخوك مصطفى*

----------

